# Player seeking D&D group: Ft. Myers/Cape Coral, Florida



## sp00n (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm looking for a D&D group that needs an additional player in the Fort Myers or Cape Coral, Florida area. I've played D&D on and off for nearly twenty years and enjoy role-playing and character development. I'm not a rules-lawyer or power gamer. 

I'm available to play Monday through Friday in the evenings and all day on Sunday. Please leave me a message here or email me at dramaer_dm at yahoo dot com.

Thank you very much.


----------

